# What is a good all around hunting shotgun (for a female)



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

What, in your opinion, would be a good all around hunting shotgun for a female of middle height and normal body weight?

The more I read, the more confused I get. Low recoil seems like a good concept. Apparently, semiautomatic shotguns tend to have less recoil- but the semiautomatic shotguns that advertise low recoil seem to be predominantly for bird hunting. Which is great, but I would like a gun that in addition to small game can also take down a deer, boar, or, if necessary in case of self defense, a human. Is there such a thing with low recoil, or at least something that doesn't beat you up too badly?

12 gauge or 20 gauge?

Until recently, Ohio only allowed hunting deer with slugs, so I was looking at shotguns. But now they have allowed rifles firing straight walled cartridges... which I have not looked into at all. Is there something in that group that would fit the bill?

I value quality, reliability, and durability.

Let me know your thoughts.

(Cross posting this in Guns forum)


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Mossberg 500 makes a 20 ga. 3 barrel combo reasonably
priced. Like getting 3 guns for the cost of one. The slug
barrel is rifled and prepared with mount to accept a scope
for mid range deer hunting using Sabot slug. The other
barrels nice for waterfowl or birds. 20 ga. shells are readily
available and not too expensive. Recoil isn't significant. I
think you'de find it a most acceptable ladies or youth shotgun
for stock fit as we'll .


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

it just depends on what you want to spend. also what you gonna hunt,how much....20ga probably..... rifle 44magnum,357magnum,,,30 carbine all with correct loads and bullets....
you could go to reinersville and look-feel many guns this weekend....

have fun looking and hunting.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

my 5ft2 daughter likes 20g


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

To start with you need to rethink your priorities.The very first consideration should be a gun that "fits" you. You can get an ols shotgun for $100 or you can spent Thousands for a new auto loader but if it doesn't fit YOU and the cheapy does you will take more game and enjoy the shooting sports more with .
That said I have always used the 12 ga. Many people love the 20's and there is no reason not to. I think this is just a personal choice you will have to make. Recoil can be just as bad if now worse with the 20 but generally speaking they shoulb be less recoil.
The pump shotguns are known for reliability.There are bolt actions top breaks,single,doubles,pumps,auto's even combination guns.This is again a personal choice but for an "all round gun " I like the pump.It all comes down to what "fits" you and what you feel most comfortable with.
The common man will usually use either the mossy 500 mentioned above or the remington 870. Both are "time tested" good lasting guns. The 870 is considered a little nicer but the mossy is very funtional. (Waterfowler will chose the Mossy ' cause you're always in the wet,mud,and muck and after all"it's just a mossberg!")whereas the 870 owner takes a little better care of his weapon. (This brings up another point . If you are planning on turkey hunting or waterfowl hunting the scales tip toward the 12 gauge)
Both have ammo commonly available but ten rounds of 20 is a bit liter to carry around all day. Another consideration.
I'm sure there is a lot I haven't mentioned but I'll quit with this. The location of the safety is another cousideration. I am left handed. The 870 safety is set up for right handers.It is an easy conversion but the point being if I do not convert it , my best "carry" Would be with my finger inside the trigger guard. That's just not a safe habit to get into.

Hope this helps. You'll get a lot more to chime in .Have fun.

Wade


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My wife has shot a 12 gauge and a 20. She prefers the "her 20", Remington 3". 

Depending on a persons size, man or women, the shooter needs to shoot a gun they can handle. I am not just talking about recoil but holding the gun and actually shooting it.

Both the 20 and 12 gauge shotguns handle a variety of loads. Some are light recoil and some are high recoil such as Turkey and Duck Loads.

A twenty is a capable shotgun for taking small game, ducks and deer with the right loads. If you have a friend who ownes a 20 ask if they can take her to a range and shoot it. My guess is she would like the 20.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just stumbled on this second post of you asking.. I'm going to kind of repeat what I said in the other post... We really need to get an idea of what you are looking to spend too... You can get a decent shotgun for under $500, or you can get a very fine shotgun for over $10,000... There is a whole slew of guns in between there.. 

If you're looking for a $500 gun.. Remington... If you're looking for $1000 and up gun, then there's a lot of other suggestions... I've not seen anyone suggest Beretta... I've shot a few, and I really like them.. .Like I said too, I'm a Winchester fan, and they have some really nice guns out now too, but we're talking most of the guns from the above companies are $1000 and up.. 

It's kind of hard to even think about making a real suggestion without knowing a budget..


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't speak for hunting capability, but I'm a woman who recently took the NRA shotgun course with a 12 gauge Mossberg 500. Once I learned how to hold and shoot the shotgun properly, recoil wasn't a problem. (first time, I bruised myself real good) The problem I had was the weight of the gun. It doesn't take long before my arm starts shaking holding up the barrel of the 12 gauge. I think I'll probably buy a 20 gauge when I have the cash to do it.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I like a Remington 1100 12 gauge.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I have an Ithica 20 gauge pump. I'm 5'4.5", and find this to be very comfortable for me.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! 

To answer some of the questions above- regarding price range- I would obviously prefer to keep the price within reason. However, I could see spending more if the gun is really superior & perfect fit. I can't really justify spending north of 1.5-2k, no matter how great the gun is. Wow, 10k guns! Must be nice to have that kind of money...

Regarding what will be hunted- This will be an eat what you shoot thing- deer is extremely likely, goose, duck, pigs somewhat likely, and turkey, rabbit, squirrel, dove, pheasant a possibility... depending on how much fun it will be to hunt them.

We went to the range today. The only shotgun they had for rent was a FN 12 ga semi automatic tactical something or other. It shot just fine. First tried dove shot, no problem with the recoil, and then fired some slugs as well. Little bit more recoil, but as long as you're not going to fire a hundred rounds, I don't see a problem with the 12 ga for this woman.

I will definitely try to find a Mossberg 500 and Remington 870 to shoot, since those keep coming up in recommendations. Maybe some of the other ranges in the area have some to rent.

The more I learn, the more I feel it is going to take a bit of time and trial and error to find the right fit- can't quite imagine buying a gun that I haven't shot before- or ordering one online- how would you invest several hundred or a thousand dollars for something you haven't tried out? Kind of like buying a car without test driving it.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Forest,
That 3 barrel Mossberg combo comes in 12 ga also. Camo 
synthetic stock fairly rugged and very versatile.
Seems this might be closest to meet you hunting needs for
useful shotgun.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Forest said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> To answer some of the questions above- regarding price range- I would obviously prefer to keep the price within reason. However, I could see spending more if the gun is really superior & perfect fit. I can't really justify spending north of 1.5-2k, no matter how great the gun is. Wow, 10k guns! Must be nice to have that kind of money...
> 
> ...


The first consideration is get a gun that fits. It is really hard to hit something if the gun doesn't fit. Guns can be shortened by cutting down the stock or lengthened by putting spacers under the butt plate/recoil pad. I have longer arms than a normal person my height so I put a half inch of spacers under the recoil pad.

Get the 12 gauge if she is OK with it. She will have to carry the weight around while hunting. The amount of recoil depends on the load. You can use lighter loads for most game. The exception is slugs for deer. They tend to kick the most. My 12 gauge with a slug kicks more than my 30-06 with 165 grain bullets. Be sure she knows the right place on her shoulder to place the but of the gun and to hold it tightly against her shoulder when firing. You are much more likely to notice recoil when shooting at targets rather than in the heat of battle shooting at critters.

The gun will be beat up if you use it for hunting. I would say get a relatively cheap gun so you don't mind when it gets all scratched up. IMHO a gun for hunting wild boar or personal protection should be the most reliable possible and have lots of capacity. I don't want to try reloading as the boar is charging me or 5 thugs are breaking down my door. The most reliable action with a large capacity is a pump action. Get one with interchangeable chokes for various game.

A 12 gauge shotgun with any load is deadly to a thug at a distance of 15 feet or less. 

My recommendation would be to try a Remington 870 Express. It is around $330. You can buy a magazine extension tube to increase the capacity from 5 to 7 or 8 shells. Go down to the local gun club on a Saturday afternoon and you should find a person shooting an 870 that you can borrow.

I am kind of old school. I own an 870 that I have beat up severely in the 43 years I have owned it. It keeps a licking and keeps on ticking. I also have a Smith and Wesson 1000M Waterfowler auto-loader, a Remington 1100 auto-loader, and a Browning Superposed over under 2 barrel set. The 870 is my go to gun.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I tried quite a few guns before I found my Mossberg 500 in 12 ga. and I love her! I tried my SIL's youth, 20 ga. and that little stinker kicked so hard, it made my fingers tingle! DH laughed at my tingle, until He shot it, and it made his fingers tingle also! LOL I hunt doves and quail with DH and I needed something that would get the job done and not beat me to death in the process. So I got my Mossberg and a gun smith cut the stock down to fit me, made such a difference! And then DH had him put a limb saver kick pad on it. Heaven... Now I can miss doves and quail all day without pain. Hey, I am getting better the more I get to use her. And there is nothing else that I would rather use on the Meriam Turkeys we hunt. I will admit that it gets heavy packing it up the side of a mountain. Of course with all that gear I am carrying, it is no wonder. LOL I hope you find the gun that fits you and you love it for many, many years to come. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

The local sports club is very involved in the high school trap shooting program.. The program is only a couple years old, but the kids have gone to regional and state championships and such repeatedly now... 

All the kids are shooting 12 ga... The smaller girls have no trouble shooting 12ga as long as the shogun fits them well... Several girls are using a gas operated semi auto, with a youth length stock... Depending what is the most comfortable for them to handle... Some kids have dedicated trap guns.. But good fitting equipment seems more important than how much $ is spent... 

Check around the sports clubs near you and see if you can find a coach that will help you find a firearm that is the best fit for you.... Everyone is different... 

Good luck...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Get fitted up for a gun by a for real hardcore shooter, not your neighbor.

I would stay with the 12 gauge, its the perfest all around gun for everything.

Try different loads to find what your most comfortable with to start with, you will shoot better and be able to handle heavier loads as you technique gets better.

Honestly perceived recoil has a lot to do with mental preparedness. not so say a heavy loaded 12 had no recoil but it can be easily managed with proper shooting form. My 13 year old nieces handle a youth sized 12 gauge just fine.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I just seen your post, yes the 870 express with combo package is an excellent value and a good shooting gun as well. Mine has the Parkerized matte finish, it came that way, its my go to varmint, dove, pheasant gun. I also have a very old Belgian Browning semi auto. Its a beautiful shoot gun but a little fancy for my to drag through the woods. IMO a perfect Duck, or Goose from the blind gun.


----------

